# Restless Leg Syndrome



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i saw a commercial for this and im always tapping my feet and im always moving my feet in bed, i can pretend im playing double bass in a metal band but that gets old real quick!


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

kush,
this type of fidgety movement like moving yr feet can be a result of anxiety as well. also, if you take medication for anxiety that type of movement can be a side effect of the medication.


----------



## SADLemur (Jan 1, 2009)

This caught me by surprise. My right leg is almost always tapping and I've never given it any thought.


----------



## CrumbsInTheBed (Dec 28, 2008)

I have restless leg syndrome and I can tell you that it is not simply a tendency to tap or move your feet. It's a very weird sensation of pent up energy and tension within your thighs that becomes so unbearably uncomfortable that you must stretch them or move them to relieve it. Doing so takes away the sensation for a few seconds, and then it comes right back, forcing you to move them again. In my case, this can go on anywhere from fifteen minutes to a few hours and is extraordinarily unpleasant, especially when it occurs as you lay down to go to sleep, effectively preventing you from nodding off. I wish I could describe the sensation more clearly but it's not really like anything else I've experienced.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

CrumbsInTheBed said:


> I have restless leg syndrome and I can tell you that it is not simply a tendency to tap or move your feet. It's a very weird sensation of pent up energy and tension within your thighs that becomes so unbearably uncomfortable that you must stretch them or move them to relieve it. Doing so takes away the sensation for a few seconds, and then it comes right back, forcing you to move them again. In my case, this can go on anywhere from fifteen minutes to a few hours and is extraordinarily unpleasant, especially when it occurs as you lay down to go to sleep, effectively preventing you from nodding off. I wish I could describe the sensation more clearly but it's not really like anything else I've experienced.


I have the urge all day long to shake my legs (sitting or standing), but frequently (although not daily) I have pain all down both of my legs, and sometimes this pain is really bad and prevents me from being able to go to sleep unless I take a pain killer. Stretching it doesn't help at all. Do you have the pain on a daily basis? I am not sure if I actually have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## CrumbsInTheBed (Dec 28, 2008)

No, I can't say that the feeling of restless legs is anything akin to actual pain. It's almost like being tickled, how it is so intolerably uncomfortable, but doesn't actually hurt. I'm not saying it feels like you are being tickled, but it's in that same realm of sensation. So, I would guess that you don't have RLS, but you might want to see a doctor about that pain though.


----------



## ShyGuy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

CrumbsInTheBed said:


> I have restless leg syndrome and I can tell you that it is not simply a tendency to tap or move your feet. It's a very weird sensation of pent up energy and tension within your thighs that becomes so unbearably uncomfortable that you must stretch them or move them to relieve it. Doing so takes away the sensation for a few seconds, and then it comes right back, forcing you to move them again.


I have rls too, and this is exactly how it feels. Its just a wierd sensation of built up tension that is extremely uncomfortable. I dont get these sensations everyday, its just sort of a random thing that usually happens at night when i am trying to go to bed. I can't take any over the counter sleeping pills because they always make my rls unbearable. I will be awake for hours if i take tylonel pm.....i will be really tired but the tension that i feel in my legs is horrible, i am always stretching them as hard as i can to relieve the sensations but they just come right back and it lasts for hours.


----------



## CrumbsInTheBed (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, the exact same thing happens to me as well when I take sleeping pills. It's such a terrible feeling to be dead tired and at the same time unable to sleep. I don't experience it everyday either, and so far I've found that in addition to sleeping pills, eating a lot of sweets before bed triggers it too. I've yet to try any of the advertised drugs that treat RLS, and as long as it occurs only occasionally I probably won't. It sucks, but I can deal with it.


----------

